# SMS-Chat-Geschädigte gesucht!



## exit (26 September 2007)

Hallo,

Wir, eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma des öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehens, suchen Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit kostenpflichtigen SMS-Angeboten reingefallen sind:
Sie glaubten auf eine reale Kontaktanzeige oder ähnliches zu 
antworten. Tatsächlich hat sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass die 
Angebote kostenpflichtig waren, und es sich um keine realen Personen oder Angebote handelte.

Wenn Ihnen das passiert ist, würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie sich telefonisch oder per Mail über den Moderator dieses Forums mit uns in Verbindung setzen.
Vielen Dank!

Mfg
Tobias Günthner


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2007)

*AW: SMS-Chat-Geschädigte gesucht!*

Obenstehendes Posting erfolgt mit dem Einverständnis der  Betreiber 
 von computerbetrug.de  und  dialerschutz.de


----------

